# I am a victim of sexual assault



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 5, 2017)

There's a secret I've kept bottled up that I've been terrified to admit to anyone. I don't know why, maybe shame or fear that people wouldn't believe me or say I was asking for it. But with all this talk of sexual harassment I'm finally ready to break my silence and tell my story.

Seven years ago I was sexually assaulted by a gross lot lizard.

It was at the Pilot station in Memphis on Lamar Ave. I had parked my rig and just finished eating a Subway sandwich when I decided to check my fluids.

Actually, let me back up. It's likely that not everyone knows what a lot lizard is.

A lot lizard is a prostitute. Not a decent prostitute that's kinda cute in the dark and is just doing it for extra cash. Imagine the most meth-addled fat toothless whore you can think of. Now imagine the variety of whore that would hang out at truckstops and suck dirty nasty trucker dick for five dollars per shot in the mouth. That's a lot lizard.

So I lifted my hood and started checking my oil, minding my own business and oblivious to the outside world when all of a sudden, someone reached down my shorts and grabbed my dick! I was surprised to say the least. I usually like having my dick touched but not by people I can't see in truckstop parking lots. I don't like that one bit.

I yelped in shock and leapt back to see who had just grabbed me and before my eyes was the fucking nastiest approximation of a human I've ever seen. She barely came up to my chest and to call her fat would be a misnomer. She was like a formless gelatinous blob that had melted in the sun. If I had to think of a comparison it would Jabba the Hutt, she looked like Jabba the Hutt’s ugly retarded cousin.

Evidently mistaking my shock for interest she shoved her lumpy tit into my hand and grabbed at my dick again. She said something and I stammered a response, probably “n-no thank you” or something.


Then she opened her mouth to do this whirling thing with her tongue and her teeth were all rotted out and her breath reeked of meth, it was pretty gross. She said “I give the best blow jobs you've ever had” in an shrill croaking voice that suggested she was standing on death's door.

By this time I had regained my composure and told her that while I'm sure she gives great head I have to work on my truck and get going soon, so no thanks. She shrugged and waddled off to another driver. It was a horrible experience that still haunts me to this day.

Wow, it actually feels really good to admit that and get it off my chest. Thank you all for listening to me and please don't make fun of me or anything, I'm pretty sure I've developed PTSD from it and I'd like for this to be a safe place for me.


----------



## bbpoison (Nov 5, 2017)

If she was hot and not decomposing do you think there would be no trama?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 5, 2017)

bbpoison said:


> If she was hot and not decomposing do you think there would be no trama?


Yeah, that would have been weird but fine. This chick was seriously nasty, you have no idea. It was so gross.


----------



## More Spicey Than Coolwhip (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm sorry you had to meet my mother like that. She's usually a really nice lady.


----------



## VB 305 (Nov 5, 2017)

who came first?


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 5, 2017)

#MeToo. I hope you didn't get super Aids.


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Nov 5, 2017)

why isnt the thread subtitle "mein kampf"


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 5, 2017)

bbpoison said:


> If she was hot and not decomposing do you think there would be no trama?


If it had been a tranny he'd be ok with it too


----------



## Genghis Khan (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 5, 2017)

Genghis Khan said:


>


Dude, what the fuck? It took a lot of courage for me to tell this story and you're just going to stroll in and shit on me? FUCK YOU! You have no idea what I've been through so if you're not going to support me then just fuck off. We don't want or need your toxic bullshit in this community.


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 5, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Dude, what the fuck? It took a lot of courage for me to tell this story and you're just going to stroll in and shit on me? FUCK YOU! You have no idea what I've been through so if you're not going to support me then just fuck off. We don't want or need your toxic bullshit in this community.


That was  rather savage of @Genghis Khan. #standwithdoccassidy@malerapematters


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 5, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> That was  rather savage of @Genghis Khan. #standwithdoccassidy@malerapematters


Thank you, that means a lot to me. You're a true friend.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 5, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Dude, what the fuck? It took a lot of courage for me to tell this story and you're just going to stroll in and shit on me? FUCK YOU! You have no idea what I've been through so if you're not going to support me then just fuck off. We don't want or need your toxic bullshit in this community.



You should have just closed your eyes and pretended it was a dude.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 5, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> You should have just closed your eyes and pretended it was a dude.


I'm not gay


----------



## SoGoose (Nov 5, 2017)

i sexually assaulted myself every night


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Nov 5, 2017)

Didn't lot lizards used to trawl for customers on CB radio?

Are you admitting that you are a CB radio sperg?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 5, 2017)

Ginger Piglet said:


> Didn't lot lizards used to trawl for customers on CB radio?
> 
> Are you admitting that you are a CB radio sperg?


Usually, but this one just walked up and grabbed my dick while I was checking my oil. She must have been really desperate for meth or something.


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 5, 2017)

Why didn't you shoot it


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 5, 2017)

Vrakks said:


> Why didn't you shoot it


Not all states allow you to carry a gun on your truck so if I got inspected in the wrong state I'd get a felony gun charge.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Nov 5, 2017)

Nice lemon, dude. In all seriousness, I had a similar experience. Meh, I like older women now.


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 5, 2017)

The only way you'll ever be able to truly have peace of mind is to wander the streets on dark, foggy nights disemboweling prostitutes with surgical precision.

Oh, and wear a dapper looking top hat and longcoat.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 5, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> The only way you'll ever be able to truly have peace of mind is to wander the streets on dark, foggy nights disemboweling prostitutes with surgical precision.
> 
> Oh, and wear a dapper looking top hat and longcoat.


I've tried that, it makes me laugh but doesn't ease my mental anquish.


----------



## Genghis Khan (Nov 6, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Dude, what the fuck? It took a lot of courage for me to tell this story and you're just going to stroll in and shit on me? FUCK YOU! You have no idea what I've been through so if you're not going to support me then just fuck off. We don't want or need your toxic bullshit in this community.


#triggered


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Nov 6, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Dude, what the fuck? It took a lot of courage for me to tell this story and you're just going to stroll in and shit on me? FUCK YOU! You have no idea what I've been through so if you're not going to support me then just fuck off. We don't want or need your toxic bullshit in this community.


Bruh, this is a community about doxxing autistic, transgendered, faggoted, exceptional people who we then proceed to mock and make fun of for their reactions and shits and giggles. Calling us a "toxic" community is an understatement.


----------



## polonium (Nov 7, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Usually, but this one just walked up and grabbed my dick while I was checking my oil. She must have been really desperate for meth or something.


Are you sure she didn't "check your oil" for you, if you know what I mean


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh my god, so many people making jokes about this serious sexual assault that proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that women are nothing more than cock-hungry whores that need to be punished with the knife is just sick and wrong.

It's current year people!!!1!


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> Bruh, this is a community about doxxing autistic, transgendered, faggoted, exceptional people who we then proceed to mock and make fun of for their reactions and shits and giggles. Calling us a "toxic" community is an understatement.


Just because you're an amoral person that lives to sadistically prey on the unfortunate in order to make yourself feel better about your own sad and pathetic life doesn't mean all of us are. Stop projecting your sick mental state onto this entire community, most of us are capable of basic empathy and are happy to help a friend during a time of need.


polonium said:


> Are you sure she didn't "check your oil" for you, if you know what I mean


Not funny


Coldgrip said:


> Oh my god, so many people making jokes about this serious sexual assault that proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that women are nothing more than cock-hungry whores that need to be punished with the knife is just sick and wrong.
> 
> It's current year people!!!1!


Thank you so much for your support. The love you've all shown me has helped a great deal in getting past this traumatic event. I refuse to continue letting this woman take my life and happiness from me.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Nov 7, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Just because you're an amoral person that lives to sadistically prey on the unfortunate in order to make yourself feel better about your own sad and pathetic life doesn't mean all of us are. Stop projecting your sick mental state onto this entire community, most of us are capable of basic empathy and are happy to help a friend during a time of need.
> 
> Not funny
> 
> Thank you so much for your support. The love you've all shown me has helped a great deal in getting past this traumatic event. I refuse to continue letting this woman take my life and happiness from me.


Sorry for being your average reddit/4chan/kiwi farmer


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 7, 2017)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


> Sorry for being your average reddit/4chan/kiwi farmer


I forgive you.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Nov 7, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> There's a secret I've kept bottled up that I've been terrified to admit to anyone. I don't know why, maybe shame or fear that people wouldn't believe me or say I was asking for it. But with all this talk of sexual harassment I'm finally ready to break my silence and tell my story.
> 
> Seven years ago I was sexually assaulted by a gross lot lizard.
> 
> ...


Hank Chinaski, is that you?


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 7, 2017)

You cruel people need to quit mocking @Doc Cassidy and his struggle with his own homosexuality that causes him to fear a blowjob from a heterosexual female.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 7, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> You cruel people need to quit mocking @Doc Cassidy and his struggle with his own homosexuality that causes him to fear a blowjob from a heterosexual female.


I already told you that I'm not fucking gay so stop saying that! It was because she was nasty and gross not because she's a female! I fuck females all the time basically every day but only hot ones, not disgusting rapey ones!


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 7, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> I already told you that I'm not fucking gay so stop saying that! It was because she was nasty and gross not because she's a female! I fuck females all the time basically every day but only hot ones, not disgusting rapey ones!



Actual heterosexuals don't need to post things insisting on their heterosexuality every single day.


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 7, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Actual heterosexuals don't need to post things insisting on their heterosexuality every single day.


Is fucking traps homo? or getting his "oil" checked by a tranny? I'm confused now.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Nov 7, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> There's a secret I've kept bottled up that I've been terrified to admit to anyone. I don't know why, maybe shame or fear that people wouldn't believe me or say I was asking for it. But with all this talk of sexual harassment I'm finally ready to break my silence and tell my story.
> 
> Seven years ago I was sexually assaulted by a gross lot lizard.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a story seven years ago
So I was trying to make some side money by fucking truckies at the pilot station in Memphis on Lamar Ave
when I see some possibly attractive guy with his hood up, checking his oil so I go to this maybe 5/10 at best and grab his dick in his shorts.
He fucking yelped and  jumped back, and then realized I made a mistake
He wasn't a 5/10, he was a clear 1/10, he was fat!!
While he was ugly as shit, I still needed money, so I put my tit in his hand and grab his dick again, he made sounded like some crack addict when he said "no thank you sir"
So I say, "I will give you the best blowjob you ever had" as I try to insert his presumably tiny dick.
He reassured me while I give great head, he had to leave soon, and needed to work on his truck, so I left the fucking goon alone and decided to fuck  another driver.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 7, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Actual heterosexuals don't need to post things insisting on their heterosexuality every single day.


It's only because I'm so straight. I'm pretty much the straightest guy to ever live, other straight guys look up to me as an example of how to be straight and consider me a role model. I fucking HATE hard veiny cocks and strong muscular chests! I like vaginas and breasts, not taut hairy asses and large low hanging balls that swing when they pound my hungry butthole!



Cthulhu said:


> Is fucking traps homo? or getting his "oil" checked by a tranny? I'm confused now.


Traps aren't gay because they look like women. In fact traps are better than women imho. Dudes on the other hand make me fucking vomit every time I think about their hard chiseled bodies.



Burgers in the ass said:


> Reminds me of a story seven years ago
> So I was trying to make some side money by fucking truckies at the pilot station in Memphis on Lamar Ave
> when I see some possibly attractive guy with his hood up, checking his oil so I go to this maybe 5/10 at best and grab his dick in his shorts.
> He fucking yelped and  jumped back, and then realized I made a mistake
> ...


This story is fucking BULLSHIT and you're just trying to make fun of me. FUCK YOU! I open my heart and soul to you and you kick me in the balls and spit in my face? Does it make you happy to torment a literal rape victim, is that how you get your jollies? What the fuck is wrong with you're brain, did your mom not love you enough when you were a child?


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Burgers in the ass (Nov 7, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> This story is fucking BULLSHIT and you're just trying to make fun of me. FUCK YOU!



Its not BULLSHIT, it LITERALLY happened! 


Doc Cassidy said:


> Does it make you happy to torment a literal rape victim, is that how you get your jollies?


Yes


Doc Cassidy said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you're brain





Spoiler: Do you not know?



:autistic:


----------



## CabbageMan (Nov 7, 2017)

I still can't figure out if this is legit :autism: or a believable troll...


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 7, 2017)

CabbageMan said:


> I still can't figure out if this is legit :autism: or a believable troll...


I don't have autism, my parents tested me.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Nov 8, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> I don't have autism, my parents tested me.


Jesus, you're not only a closet gay, you're also a closet autist!


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 8, 2017)

Burgers in the ass said:


> Jesus, you're not only a closet gay, you're also a closet autist!



Since when is he closeted about that?  We're just trying to hatch this egg here.  I'm pretty sure he actually is a tranny too.


----------



## Rokko (Nov 8, 2017)

KiwiMisetté said:


> why isnt the thread subtitle "mein kampf"


Because @Doc Cassidy did not fight against it?


----------



## Rokko (Nov 8, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Since when is he closeted about that?  We're just trying to hatch this egg here.  I'm pretty sure he actually is a tranny too.


You just need to look who always rates @OtterParty ´s tranny-rape fantasies winner and like? Its @Doc Cassidy 
Pretty clear whats going on here.


----------



## OtterParty (Nov 8, 2017)

Rokko said:


> You just need to look who always rates @OtterParty ´s tranny-rape fantasies winner and like? Its @Doc Cassidy
> Pretty clear whats going on here.


what tranny rape fantasies


----------



## Rokko (Nov 8, 2017)

OtterParty said:


> what tranny rape fantasies


I dont have proof since your threads about that topic always get deleted.


----------



## OtterParty (Nov 8, 2017)

Rokko said:


> I dont have proof since your threads about that topic always get deleted.


i know


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 8, 2017)

Stop shitposting in this thread you guys are dicks


----------



## FataBataRang (Nov 8, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Stop shitposting in this thread you guys are dicks


Your entire existence is a shitpost.


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 8, 2017)

Look at all this disgusting victim blaming. Doc Cassidy suffered a horrifyingly traumatic event that not only gives him just cause to blame the entire female gender for their vile whoring ways but also causes him to lash out and say/do terrible things to people. Unless it's against women, they have it coming.

Listen and believe people!


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 8, 2017)

Coldgrip, Today at 4:20 PM


----------



## Koby_Fish (Nov 8, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> Usually, but this one just walked up and grabbed my dick while I was checking my oil. She must have been really desperate for meth or something.


you shoulda shouted, "NO YOU MAY NOT CHECK MY OIL!" at her.


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 8, 2017)

Was her first name Lizzy, by any chance?


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 9, 2017)

FataBataRang said:


> Your entire existence is a shitpost.


That was an extremely rude and unnecessary thing to say. If you're not here to support me then FUCK OFF! 



Coldgrip said:


> Look at all this disgusting victim blaming. Doc Cassidy suffered a horrifyingly traumatic event that not only gives him just cause to blame the entire female gender for their vile whoring ways but also causes him to lash out and say/do terrible things to people. Unless it's against women, they have it coming.
> 
> Listen and believe people!


Yes you're right, I do feel unsafe around women since this happened. I'm terrified that one might walk up and start grabbing my dick right in public without my consent. 



Koby_Fish said:


> you shoulda shouted, "NO YOU MAY NOT CHECK MY OIL!" at her.


She wasn't offering to check my oil she wanted to suck my dick. I was the one that was checking my truck's oil, sorry if the way I worded it was confusing. 



Pina Colada said:


> Was her first name Lizzy, by any chance?


I have no idea, she never told me her name


----------



## FataBataRang (Nov 9, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> That was an extremely rude and unnecessary thing to say. If you're not here to support me then FUCK OFF!


What were you wearing? I bet you were asking for it, you slut.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 10, 2017)

FataBataRang said:


> What were you wearing? I bet you were asking for it, you slut.





Doc Cassidy said:


> There's a secret I've kept bottled up that I've been terrified to admit to anyone. I don't know why, maybe shame or *fear that people wouldn't believe me or say I was asking for it*.


 nice


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 12, 2017)

FataBataRang said:


> What were you wearing? I bet you were asking for it, you slut.


Oh my god. I am literally shaking so hard right now the infant I just kidnapped after beating his mother with a tire iron is vomiting and turning blue. All this sexist behavior is so triggering!

STOP BLAMING THE VICTIM!1!


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

Sending good vibes your way Doc Cassidy. I belive you and support you,


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Doc Cassidy said:


> nice



Lot lizards are fucking horrifying and I am just glad you didn't get scabies from that thing being all up on you.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Nov 13, 2017)

Genghis Khan said:


> look mom im edgy



its time like these where the A-log rating needs to be allowed everywhere


----------



## Genghis Khan (Nov 13, 2017)

UncleMoeLester said:


> its time like these where the A-log rating needs to be allowed everywhere


muh fee-fees


----------

